# Drinks In Perth Soon



## deebee (6/4/06)

Doesn't look like any brew days on the horizon. Who feels like getting together for a drink in the city soon? Two dates spring to mind...

13 April is the Thursday before we break for Easter. Good for me.
21 April is the following Friday. Good for me too.

Any preference for either of those dates?

Probably do the usual deal -- a couple of expensive jars at Belgian Beer Cafe and then move to Moon & Sixpence for a proper pasting. Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/4/06)

I think either date works for me. I'm still planning a stein beer brew day, but not until Juneish.


----------



## Asher (6/4/06)

GL - Friday 21st is Force V Crusaders @ Subiaco....
I'm Good for the Thursday


----------



## deebee (6/4/06)

*bump*

(Smart money is with the 13th so far.)


----------



## Goat (6/4/06)

13th is good for me


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/4/06)

Asher said:


> GL - Friday 21st is Force V Crusaders @ Subiaco....
> I'm Good for the Thursday
> [post="118630"][/post]​


oops, it might be carnage, but I will be going anyway, Thursday then


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (6/4/06)

Bro-in-law arrives from UK on the 13th, so unfortunately count me out......... I'll see if I can sneak in a couple o quick ones.


----------



## barfridge (6/4/06)

I might have a concert on the 13th (the mountain goats), but I'll try to come along for a few warmups.


----------



## mika (6/4/06)

Would like to come. Depends on when the pay goes thru for this month, otherwise will be missing out


----------



## pbrosnan (6/4/06)

I could make the 21st, will be heading to Gero on the 14th so a big night on the 13th is off limits. And what about Bobby's next to the M&S for the Coopers SA?


----------



## Kai (7/4/06)

barfridge said:


> I might have a concert on the 13th (the mountain goats), but I'll try to come along for a few warmups.
> [post="118679"][/post]​




The mountain goats! Nice, barf.


----------



## deebee (7/4/06)

Encourage everyone to come along even if just for one or two. I have to say I prefer the 13th and the weight seems to be leaning in that direction.



chillamacgilla73 said:


> Bro-in-law arrives from UK on the 13th
> [post="118677"][/post]​


Bring him along?



mika_lika said:


> Would like to come. Depends on when the pay goes thru for this month, otherwise will be missing out
> [post="118715"][/post]​


Hope you get paid.



pbrosnan said:


> a big night on the 13th is off limits.
> [post="118734"][/post]​


Doesn't have to be a big night. (Famous last words)

And barf, can you think of a better way to prime you for an evening of mountin' goats?


----------



## BigAl (7/4/06)

Deebee,

I'll stop in for a quick few  on the 13th. A visit to the Hilton bar (Adelphi) for a pint of erdinger could be good too. 

Things go tragically downhill at the belgian beer cafe, best going there on a work do with the boss company credit card on the bar.

Must be about time for another Perth AHB member to step up for a brewday? Vlads was way back in January.

Al


----------



## cubbie (7/4/06)

I might be able to make an apperance on the 13th. Baseball windup on the 21st.


----------



## sinkas (7/4/06)

I will come to the 13th, 

Regarding brewdays:

Is anyone interested in coming to my place for my first AG brew?

Its meant to be a Ommegang Hennepin clone, (Was for the march WCB comp..)

Its likely to be a little chaotic


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/4/06)

Can't go to the drinkies thing, Mum has put her foot down with a firm hand.  


Case - chaos is compulsory on brewdays, bring it on!


----------



## Goat (7/4/06)

First AG brewday ! - we could really mess with your head Case.... 

(sounds like fun)


----------



## deebee (7/4/06)

Do it Case!


----------



## thunderleg (7/4/06)

13th is good for me.


----------



## mika (7/4/06)

Do the brewday Sinkas... go for it. I know almost nothing about AG brewing yet, so I'll learn from your mistakes 

Deebee... name the time, they didn't invent credit cards for no reason. Might only be there for a few, but would be nice to catch up with the Perth crew.


----------



## deebee (7/4/06)

mika_lika said:


> name the time
> [post="118941"][/post]​




I will be there at 4.30. Others might be earlier...


----------



## mika (7/4/06)

No hope of making it that early, might be there by bit after 6ish


----------



## ausdb (7/4/06)

I'll see what I can do

As for brewday's keep a space open in august september for one at my place, I will get the crap in the shed cleaned up by then!


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/4/06)

4:30 sounds about right for me Dave


----------



## recharge (7/4/06)

Can't do either of those dates, but hopefully can make your brew day Sinkas.

:beer: 

Richard


----------



## mika (7/4/06)

ausdb said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> As for brewday's keep a space open in august september for one at my place, I will get the crap in the shed cleaned up by then!
> [post="118988"][/post]​



August/September ?? :huh: 
Someones got to get it together before then.
I'd have a brew day here, but K&K ain't that enthralling <_<


----------



## Tony M (8/4/06)

ausdb said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> As for brewday's keep a space open in august september for one at my place, I will get the crap in the shed cleaned up by then!
> [post="118988"][/post]​



AusDB it sounds like you might be putting your hand up for the official Octoberfest gathering!


----------



## barfridge (8/4/06)

Case: my first AG was the brewday I had here 12 months ago. Having many brains around to pick works wonders.

Speaking of that, I'll have to bring along a bottle of the ruby ale at the next gathering for 12 month tasting


----------



## JasonY (8/4/06)

Can't make either unfortunately. Keen on getting to a brew day! Should be moving closer to civilisation again in the next month so that will hopefully improve my tardy appearance rate for the past 12mnths :huh:


----------



## ausdb (8/4/06)

Tony M said:


> AusDB it sounds like you might be putting your hand up for the official Octoberfest gathering!
> [post="119086"][/post]​



Thinking more an LCPA clone tasteoff brewday for aussiehomebrewers and west coast brewers members. Some time soon I will grow up the vial of WLP001 yeast that Chris White gave me when he was here and everyone can do their best and worst to brew a Little Creatures clone or a Rogers clone, if everyone chips in a few bucks I will even get one of those little keggy things of LCPA to have as a yardstick.

Does this sound like a plan or what!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/4/06)

Sound idea. 
You're the ideas man Darryn.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (9/4/06)

Just home from watching the Blues get beaten by Freo - it's safe to say Freo look like having 12th place in it's sights....... h34r: .......nothing like paying $4.80 for a placcy cup of low alcohol tepid dish water ...

A thirst is rising for the 13th - my boss is away on honeymoon and I'm thinking I can slope off work early being POETGF*, sneak a couple of quick ones in,head home to the in-laws for the feast to celebrate the return of the prodigal son.

I'm also well keen for Cases maiden AG extravaganza - It will be a great help to fast track the climb of the AG learning curve (Especially for a bumbling Partial masher like me)  . The LCPA taste off sounds like a cracker also but I will have to revise the CRAPA(Cristmas APA) recipe as the sulfurous taste of CRAPA#1 has only just left my mouth.

I will host a brewday/snagger crank off once I have polished my brewing technique to a level that the possiblity of injury/litigation is minimal(currently ~50%). I'll do my darndest to crank some links for Darryns shin dig(Perhaps something herby/earthy like a Cumberland Snagger? Or in the theme - something Seppo like umm, ummm....hot dogs - 100% L.T&A  )

* POETGF = P*** Off Early Tomorrows Good Friday

Cheers
Chilla


----------



## ausdb (9/4/06)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> I'll do my darndest to crank some links for Darryns shin dig(Perhaps something herby/earthy like a Cumberland Snagger? Or in the theme - something Seppo like umm, ummm....hot dogs - 100% L.T&A  )



Yummm LT&A the best kind of hot dogs, I wonder where the red colour comes from the L's T's or the A's???? h34r: 

On a serious note Chilla that sounds great, some sort of hot dogs or bratwurst as its going to be a hoppy day and cumberland's would probably be wasted.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/4/06)




----------



## Tony M (9/4/06)

Vlad,
These self portraits do little to promote the more benign effects of alchohol consumption


----------



## deebee (10/4/06)

Vlad, your mate has a neck like Mr Squiggle, but got his bottom lip caught over his pencil. Poor bastard.

Well it sounds like GL and I will be ready for all comers at 4.30 this Thursday. But are we meeting at the Belgian Beer Cafe or the Adelphi?

(Al, is there anything besides Erdinger to recommend the Adelphi - other interesting beers on tap, a happy hour starting at 4.30, particularly friendly staff...?)

DB


----------



## Tony M (10/4/06)

I only went to the Adelphi twice and that was in the early sixties. The first time a bloke? tried to get me to his home to see his etchings and the second just wanted a quick tour of the dunnies that were at the bottom of the hill. So keep your back to the wall folks!


----------



## sinkas (10/4/06)

On a sour note at the Belgian last friday, the assholes are now seving the overpriced beers in generic glasses, if a glass greaks they dont replace it, so , no Triple Karmeliet glasses left etc etc, its bullshit, for those prices you deserve the right glass.


----------



## hughman666 (10/4/06)

sinkas said:


> On a sour note at the Belgian last friday, the assholes are now seving the overpriced beers in generic glasses, if a glass greaks they dont replace it, so , no Triple Karmeliet glasses left etc etc, its bullshit, for those prices you deserve the right glass.
> [post="119436"][/post]​



that's bollocks! being served up nice beers in standard pubware. what next?

oh well, at least i have my own nice beer glasses to enjoy my home made belgians out of for a fraction of the price :chug:


----------



## ausdb (10/4/06)

sinkas said:


> On a sour note at the Belgian last friday, the assholes are now seving the overpriced beers in generic glasses, if a glass greaks they dont replace it, so , no Triple Karmeliet glasses left etc etc, its bullshit, for those prices you deserve the right glass.
> [post="119436"][/post]​



Its a pity they are not really in Belgium as isn't the deal there if your beer is not served in the correct glass then you don't have to pay?

I wonder if Barfridge will be up to downing another stein of Kriek, it would be worth all chipping in just to watch him go green again!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sinkas (10/4/06)

Not standard pub galssware, but Leffe style glasses, with "Belg..BC on them, still not the correct glasses though.


----------



## deebee (10/4/06)

Shall we make it 4.30 at the M&S then?

Happy to drink Hobgoblin all night, me.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (10/4/06)

4.30 at M&S suits me. See ya there.


----------



## deebee (11/4/06)

Sorry to keep changing this, but after the West Coast Brewers meeting last night, I think the general consensus was to meet at the Belgian at 4.30 and decide where to go from there.

Hope to see you all there.

DB


----------



## Goat (11/4/06)

Due to a 'school boy' error on my behalf in the planning department - not only will I be late to wherever you guys are, I will also be driving, so if anyone in the Bayswater area needs a lift home - and is game to sit in the ute, let me know.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (12/4/06)

See ya at the BBC at 4.30. I likewise will be driving and have to leave early so if anyone needs a lift to the eastern suburbs around 6-6.30 - jump aboard(Ute also so if more than 1 is keen, its short straws for the tray.)


----------



## mika (12/4/06)

Sorry people, conflict of schedules, need to get some cr*p together for the long weekend and won't be able to make it.
But it's all good, I'll see you all at Sinkas brew day  

Have a good Easter :beer:


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/4/06)

Lightweight


----------



## mika (12/4/06)




----------



## sinkas (13/4/06)

I will not be there until about 8pm, who should I call to find out which estalishment you are all being kicked out of?


----------



## deebee (13/4/06)

Case,

Have PMed my number to you.

DB


----------



## kook (13/4/06)

I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## BigAl (13/4/06)

I'll be there at 430, only 51 minutes to go..... <_< 

:chug:


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/4/06)

kook said:


> I'll be there in spirit.
> [post="120156"][/post]​



At least the beer is better where you are Anthony.


----------



## cubbie (13/4/06)

anyone about? might head out but i don't have a contact number or even know anyone.

may take a stab at on of the pubs.


----------



## BigAl (13/4/06)

Cubbie, 
ive just got home, the crew were out at the Moon and Sixpence, not looking like leaving either.
Good session was being had.


----------



## ausdb (13/4/06)

Sorry to say guys but is has all fizzled out  

Maybe because the majority were 35 or or older or we just couldn't resist the temptation of a free lift home in Goats luxurious ute and getting to fight over who got to wear the safety helmet whilst directing operations from the passenger seat but we have all called it a day.

On the other hand it could have been that we were fed up with the selection of real beers on tap at the Moon & Sixpence and had drunk the fridge dry of decent bottled beers (I even committed the ultimate sin of buying GL a bottle of dark crystal laden Suffolk Strong Ale) but what is, is no longer and is over!!


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/4/06)

Over perhaps, but I havent forgotten the raisiny plummy taste of that nasty dark crystal Pommie beer you bought me.


----------



## ausdb (13/4/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Over perhaps, but I havent forgotten the raisiny plummy taste of that nasty dark crystal Pommie beer you bought me.
> [post="120208"][/post]​



Geez I thought I had made a confession, I admitted I had commited the sin and are repentant as all hell, it's just there was nothing else left in the fridge and you did say "suprise me  "

Dont worry GL just getting your tastebuds setup for that dry 100% GP TTLPA ESB that I am going to foist upon you one day soon!!!!!


----------



## sinkas (14/4/06)

Sorry I didnt make it in time for at least your last orders,
It did sounds as though there was a high degree of Easter cheer in the crowd..

Case


----------



## pbrosnan (14/4/06)

Tony M said:


> I only went to the Adelphi twice and that was in the early sixties. The first time a bloke? tried to get me to his home to see his etchings and the second just wanted a quick tour of the dunnies that were at the bottom of the hill. So keep your back to the wall folks!
> [post="119427"][/post]​



The early Sixties eh? Perhaps you should get out more often. Might find attitudes have changed ...


----------



## deebee (14/4/06)

Thanks for the lift home Lincoln, not exactly on your way either.


----------

